# Need gaming keyboard under 5k



## Mr.V (Jul 27, 2015)

Hello!
I am planning to buy a gaming keyboard under 5k, Need some help with it 
I need LED backlighting (i play in the dark). I am not looking for a kb/mouse combo as I havea mouse.

I have shortlisted Madcatz cyborg v7, Cooler Master Octane, Razer Deathstalker, Logitech G105s.
Please do suggest me a good keyboard that will be durable enough 

Thanks!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 28, 2015)

Logitech G105 @ 4375

Link:Logitech Gaming Game Keyboard G105 USB 2 0 With LED Back Lighting Laptop PC | eBay


----------



## Mr.V (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks  Any more suggestions?


----------



## doomgiver (Jul 28, 2015)

just go for a mechanical keyboard with cherry mx red/black switches, and whatever other stuff u need. cherry mx red/black is important. dont use greens/blues, they are extremely irritating with their clicking noise.


----------



## Mr.V (Jul 29, 2015)

Any suggestions? like specific models?

Thanks


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Aug 4, 2015)

Blackwidow is out of budget. Cooler master ones are very bland looking, go with a rapid if you are okay with their looks and lack of multimedia controls. Also, you can save a lot of bucks, if you get a TVS GOLD. Its the only mechanical keyboard from an indian company, people have it for more than 20 years. Its built like a tank and if you are good with its size then, its a great gaming keyboard too, but no LED unfortunately


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 4, 2015)

Mr.V said:


> Any suggestions? like specific models?
> 
> Thanks



Cooler Master Octane Gaming Keyboard + Mouse -4,490.


Link:Cooler Master Octane Gaming Keyboard + Mouse: Buy Online @ Rs.${productDealModel.offerGroup.sellingPrice}/- | Snapdeal.com


----------



## Mr.V (Aug 4, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Blackwidow is out of budget. Cooler master ones are very bland looking, go with a rapid if you are okay with their looks and lack of multimedia controls. Also, you can save a lot of bucks, if you get a TVS GOLD. Its the only mechanical keyboard from an indian company, people have it for more than 20 years. Its built like a tank and if you are good with its size then, its a great gaming keyboard too, but no LED unfortunately



Thanks! I'll look into it 



bssunilreddy said:


> Cooler Master Octane Gaming Keyboard + Mouse -4,490.
> 
> 
> Link:Cooler Master Octane Gaming Keyboard + Mouse: Buy Online @ Rs.${productDealModel.offerGroup.sellingPrice}/- | Snapdeal.com



I have got a bit negative reviews about octane, is it worth it?


----------

